# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  اللعبة عالية الدقة بنظام HD/ كاملة/ Bee Avenger HD

## mohamed73

نسخة  كاملة  من هذه   اللعبة   الرائعة  بدون إعلانات وبمراحل عديدة + سهولة في التحكم   النحلة في هذه   اللعبة   تطارد الدب سارق بيت النحل ( هل ستكون المهمة سهلة لإستعادة بيتها ) لم لا تساعدها في ذلك                       فيديو توضيحي للعبة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## طالب2

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

